# Finished my K1 moving bed filter :) VID attached



## MEDHBSI

Well i finally finished my fluidized bed filter made from watching joey's DIY videos
I have 45L of K1 and 6 air stones. The water comes in on the right through 2 300 micron 6"x12" filter socks. Then flows through 2 1"1/2 bulkheads drilled through some acrylic. The return area is 1" pipe with about 40 slits cut into it so the K1 doesn't get stuck up agains them then through 2 bulkheads and some mechanical filtration just in case anything got through the filter socks. The amount of K1 i have in the 55g sump is sufficient for up to about a 900g aquarium but its running on my 180g haha go big or go home i guess.

*ADDED
make sure the chamber that the filter socks are in is wide enough to leave at least 1/2" around the sock for water to flow or youll get overflowing happening much sooner than normal

K1 moving bed filter (fluidized bed filter) 55g sump - YouTube


----------



## bingerz

can't wait to see it in action! cool concept!!


----------



## dssv

great job !!! you done a really nice job building it.


----------



## uarujoey

Nicely done. It turned out very well. Im glad the design is working nicely for you as well. I found after many different attempts, that one certainly worked best for a rectangular/square shaped sump.


----------



## kookus

Looks awesome. More people need to start using this type of filter. Don't know why it's not as popular here.


----------



## MEDHBSI

Thanks the main reason I like this K1 filter design is because the media actually surfaces giving it much more oxygen than an underwater K1 filter.


----------



## MEDHBSI

*NOTE

make sure the chamber that the filter socks are in is wide enough to leave at least 1/2" around the sock for water to flow or youll get overflowing happening much sooner than normal


----------



## IceBlue

That looks really cool. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. 

How much noise does it make, and is it good at mechanical filtration? I'm guessing that's the purpose of the sock.


----------



## MEDHBSI

the only noise it makes it the water going into the filter socks but its hardly anything at all. The only mechanical filtration is the socks but they catch everything so i don't need anything else. You should do some research on the K1 media they use it on water treatment facilities in other countries. I wont be doing any other kinds of filtration ever again this is by far my favorite.


----------

